# Ice maker stopped working



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,

It is always a good idea to post the make and model# as well, changes are made constantly and none are the same.

http://www.applianceaid.com/model.html
Some model# helps.



> I raised the sensing arm to stop the unit from making ice. It ramained this way for about four months.
> 
> With summer upon us I lowered the bar to allow the unit to start making ice again. Instead of ice I get a puddle on the floor under the fridge. The ice 'cups' never receive ANY water.


Fill spout or fill elbow may have frozen shut from sitting so long unused...










jeff.


----------



## bragl01 (Aug 7, 2006)

Sorry about that . . . what a rookie move. Frigidaire model FRS24WSGW1. The idea of the frozen tube makes good sense and your diagram closely resembles my units components. I'll try a defrost or maybe a blowdryer on the area of the tube. Thanks!


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

The fill spout...










...should pull out from inside the freezer on your model.

The elbow...










...will only come out from the back of the refrigerator.



> I'll try a defrost or maybe a blowdryer on the area of the tube


A hair dryer works well, be careful of any plastic or foam parts, that they don't melt.

jeff.


----------



## carneywatson001 (Apr 29, 2015)

If the freezer temperature is above 10 degrees Fahrenheit (-12C), the ice maker will not produce ice cubes efficiently. The freezer temperature should be set between 0 and 5 degrees Fahrenheit (-18 to -15C) for the ice maker to work properly. If the freezer temperature is too high, ensure that the condenser coils are clear of debris and the condenser fan is working properly. In addition, check to see if frost has accumulated on the evaporator coils. If the evaporator coils are frosted over, part of the defrost system has likely failed.


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

carneywatson001 said:


> If the freezer temperature is above 10 degrees Fahrenheit (-12C), the ice maker will not produce ice cubes efficiently. The freezer temperature should be set between 0 and 5 degrees Fahrenheit (-18 to -15C) for the ice maker to work properly. If the freezer temperature is too high, ensure that the condenser coils are clear of debris and the condenser fan is working properly. In addition, check to see if frost has accumulated on the evaporator coils. If the evaporator coils are frosted over, part of the defrost system has likely failed.


I am going to assume that since the original poster asked this question 9 years ago the problem has either been resolved or the frige has been replaced


----------

